# A SUPER OFAH Membership/Renewal Offer



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Yesterday I saw this on Fish-Hawk.Net and thought I would let you guys know about it as well......

Check out www.ofah.org/holiday and you will see the following offer.....

"For a limited time new and renewing O.F.A.H. members may take advantage of this incredible holiday offer. Apply for a new O.F.A.H. membership or renew your current one and we will send you a special O.F.A.H. edition Plano Softsider tackle bag with three (3) 3650 Stowaways; a Shimano Sienna 2500 reel; a Coast 360° LED Flex Light; one (1) Strike King Diamond Shad; a FOX 40 Whistle; three (3) packages of Fish Crisp Original 30g; Berkley PowerBait, Berkley GULP! and Berkley Trilene; 10 issues of Ontario OUT OF DOORS Magazine; $3,000,000 hunting & fishing public liability Insurance PLUS all of the other benefits of O.F.A.H. membership." Will start shipping on December 8th.

Just a heads up...


Cheers


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*ofah?*

been a member for years now.

hear about all these "great" deals like this one.

still waiting for them to pay off!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

I renewed mine 2 nights ago, thanks to this post!!!

Thanks for the heads up!!

Rob


----------

